
Show HN: repher.me, a referral network for tech employees - repherme
https://repher.me
======
davnicwil
Nice easter eggs on inspecting the blurred out School and Linkedin text :-)

\- NoneOfYour School of Business \- linkedin.com/in/stopnosing

~~~
repherme
didn't take long :)

------
youpitchme
Nice idea!

~~~
repherme
Thanks!

